# Custom Fit existing clubs



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I currently own a set of Nike VR Full Cavity Irons. I bought them about 9 months ago, all as standard lie.

I now want to get them custom fitted to my swing.

Anyone know if its possible for these to be adjusted? I've read in a few places that some clubs can't be adjusted due to the possibility of them snapping.

Thanks lots!


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

I called around a few places and nobody custom fits Nike clubs for some reason.

Decided to call The Celtic Manor who advised me cause I'm a member, they do the custom fit for free and its about a couple of quid per adjustment. Very happy!

Appointment booked next Wednesday!


----------

